# Another Lead Intrusion...



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Man, you had some guys that didn't know how to properly yarn their oakum in the joints....Gotta pack that stuff in


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Wonder if a FST could knock that out?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That's lead!?!?!!!! WOW! At first glance I just thought it was the start of a belly....

Old cast line... '20's-'50's house? No previous problems?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> That's lead!?!?!!!! WOW! At first glance I just thought it was the start of a belly....
> 
> Old cast line... '20's-'50's house? No previous problems?




1970's very small commercial building 250' out. Pic was taken from outside cleanout not too far from road. No previous problems until the last year, 3 times. Lead is blocking 1/3 of pipe.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Time to dig?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

fixitright said:


> Time to dig?



Yup.


----------

